# Google car goes wrong way on a one-way, crashes



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Google car goes wrong way on a one-way, crashes*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/08/08/google-car-crashes/13772459/


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Now I really can't wait to see how their driverless cars work with Google's map technology.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Just a driver error. The "victim" who got whiplash and will be missing work sounds like they are just trying to get money out of google, with only $2000 in damages, I doubt it was that bad of an accident.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Note that this is a human-driven Google Street View camera car, not a driverless Googlecar.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Irrelevant to uber


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

oops...lol!


----------

